# V2 E Liquids



## Daniel32 (18/12/14)

Howzit guys and girls,

I haven't started yet, but took the plunge and have ended up ordering the V2 Pro (the gimmicky magnets hooked me). I'm still waiting for it to arrive, checking out the tracking site regularly.

My first painful learning curve has been trying to get DHL or Aramax to transport e-liquids, which I'm fast finding out that it's close to impossible - without ordering in bulk.

I've gone to the end of my google abilities and have not found anyone in SA that re-sells V2 E-Liquids.

Please could I ask if anyone knows where I can get V2 E-Liquids in SA.

I'm living in Tanzania, so have very limited access to any decent suppliers. Was hoping to get a mate of mine to bring some back from SA for me.

Thanks


----------

